# Ronson Pocket Watch



## Bluroosta (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey everyone, I got my first pocketwatch yesterday for Christmas. My great grandfather bought it in the early 1930s in Amsterdam. Why is it so hard to find any information about Ronson pocket wacthes? I can't even find an auction online about one. Am I just not looking hard enough? Anyway attached are some photos of it. It seems to keep time really well and is in good condition. Kees my grandfather told me it was his dads everyday watch not his fancy one, apparently that one was lost quite a few years ago.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

There used to be a Ronson factory here on the Isle of Wight, so maybe they badged a Swiss watch? Ronson were famous for cigarette lighters.

Mike


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

there was also a "A Ronson watchmaker from Manchester....going back a bit but its a possible......also there were as Mike said Ronson watches that were made in Switzerland ...you might learn more from the markings on the movement.


----------

